# Want to practice golf at my house



## h_decaturgolf (Dec 4, 2010)

i cant decide between the optishot golf simiulator-400$
or the callaway net and mat-150$
what would be the best for just practicing at home?


----------



## WindyDayz (Sep 9, 2010)

h_decaturgolf said:


> i cant decide between the optishot golf simiulator-400$
> or the callaway net and mat-150$
> what would be the best for just practicing at home?


I'm not familiar with either, but I'd go for the one that shows your ball flight. Hitting into a net and not knowing your ball flight isn't really beneficial to practicing.


----------



## Stuart StAndrew (Sep 9, 2010)

I tried using a golfing simulator once but never really got in to it - it just didnt seem to translate on to the 'real' course, but I havent' looked in to them for a few years and believe they have really come on lately. I'm sure someone here has used them before.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I use a net to hit balls into. I bought the netting at a war surplus store, and made the frame from 3/4" steel conduit. I could have used PVC and saved a few bucks I suppose. Whole thing cost me about $60. Most of that $60 went for the corner pieces. My net measures 8' tall, by 8' wide. it even returns the ball back to me. The netting handles full swing shots, but to be on the safe side I have a white towel on the netting that I hit the ball into. I used shower curtain rings to hang the netting. 

Now that said, the problem with a net is that you do not see the actual ball flight, so for me the net is just something I use sparingly. It would be quite possible, that while hitting into a net, the golfer could be practicing a slice, hook, push, or pull shot and not know it. 

As for simulators all I know is that what shows up on the local Callaway Golf Center simulator, is not what I normally hit when on the course. :dunno:


----------



## MRayduh (Mar 18, 2011)

*Hit Balls in your backyard*

If your looking for an inexpensive way to hit a real golf ball in your backyard take a look at this Golf Practice Device

It's a golf ball on a bungee rope. Hit it. Flies 20 yards. falls to the ground. Only $20. Awesome!


----------

